
Botanists are using graffiti to name forgotten flora - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/may/01/not-just-weeds-how-rebel-botanists-are-using-graffiti-to-name-forgotten-flora-aoe
======
bediger4000
"Rebel botanists". Two words that put together make you wonder...

This is like "controversial paleontologist" (Robert Bakker, perhaps?) or
"favorite mathematician" or "famous historian". Adjectives that just don't
seem to belong with their object.

~~~
oska
> In the UK it is illegal to chalk anything – hopscotch, art or botanical
> names – on paths or highways without permission, even if it educates,
> celebrates and fosters interest and knowledge in nature.

> One anonymous London tree name chalker said: “I’ll keep labelling as I go on
> my daily walks. I think it’s really tapped into where people are right now.

Looks like a pretty clear act of rebellion to me.

~~~
pvaldes
A legal alternative could be using a projector from a window to paint the name
with light. Emit a shadow over the street is allowed (currently).

